# I hate the new Photobucket



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.

And it's still slow.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah I am not sure I like it either. I don't use it as much as I once did.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Yup. I went back to old version.
New version would NOT keep me logged in.

What I hate is that you can not set a default album. My first one is full so I have to manually choose the new one. But heck it's free.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Botophucket


----------



## Amelia (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Yup. *I went back to old version.*
> New version would NOT keep me logged in.
> 
> What I hate is that you can not set a default album. My first one is full so I have to manually choose the new one. But heck it's free.



You can do that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> 
> And it's still slow.



Don't use it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> ...


You're so grumpy tonight.  I can't imagine why!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. *I went back to old version.*
> ...



Yeah. I forgot how, so I switched to new so I could figure out how to get back to the old version LOL.

At the top right, under your username, in tiny font, it says "switch back to the original Photobucket". That's an HTML link.


----------



## Dante (Nov 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> 
> And it's still slow.



yet you use them


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Thanks!  I owe you a Scotch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

Dante said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> ...


All my photos that I use to ridicule wingnuts are there!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Y'see, CONs have hearts after all. 

Make it a double.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Bitch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I've got Oban!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mr. H. said:


> Bitch.



You get J&B.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## April (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't like it either...I switched back to the old version after I gave the new format a chance...just another reason why photobucket sux. :/


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 7, 2012)

Be sure to leave feedback when prompted.
They may get it ironed out yet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Be sure to leave feedback when prompted.
> They may get it ironed out yet.


I tried to do just that.  I was my usual eloquent self.  When I hit submit it told me that I wasn't signed in and dumped everything that I just typed.  GRRRR!!!!

I made sure that I added that to my complaints when I redid it.

By the way, how's your hangover?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What makes you think I am grumpy?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Perhaps because of conservatism being roundly rejected once again by the American people?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to leave feedback when prompted.
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




Don't piss yourself!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Romney is almost as conservative as Clinton.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


And it begins...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 7, 2012)

I've got one album full (2,500) and so far 116 in the new one.
I used to have more but once got so pissed off at another message board that I deleted a couple hundred LOL.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> 
> And it's still slow.


Beggars can't be choosers. 

/checking attitude


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Feel free to link to all my posts praising Romney for being conservative.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

The thing I don't get is why people still use Photobucket when Picasa is so much better.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 7, 2012)

The kid uses Picasa. I've checked it out, but it just looks like another thing to learn and figure out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Like anyone gives a shit what _you_ think.  

The fact is, Romney labeled himself a severe conservative and no one on the Right, in politics or the conservative media, called bullshit.  They went along with it, they endorsed it, they defended it.

They can't turn around now and say he wasn't a conservative and that's why they had their asses handed to them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



No one called bullshit?

Rush Limbaugh: Romney Is Not A Conservative | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> The kid uses Picasa. I've checked it out, but it just looks like another thing to learn and figure out.


I didn't like Picasa.  Plus, it's owned by Google, which means that Google will be scanning and logging your photos to add to their online profile of you.  Just like they scan your emails.

No thanks.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


That was at the beginning of the Republican nominating process, when he was still 'Moderate Mitt'.

Got anything from 2012, when it would actually matter?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


While you are searching, show us some of Rush's daily rants from 2012 that Mitt is the wrong choice.  

Good luck!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 

How many you want?

Mitt Romney's 'Severe Conservatism' | The Weekly Standard

Romney Is Not a Conservative, Not a Reagan Republican

Haley Barbour Says Mitt Romney

Dear Conservatives: Romney Isn&#8217;t One of Us But We Still Hold The Power If


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Yet you nominated him.  

And do you know why?  Because the Republican Party cannot nominate a conservative.  America won't vote for it.

If the Republicans thought they could win with a conservative they would nominate one.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I am not a Republican.

The GOP is not conservative, if it were it would not have nominated Romney.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 7, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Then why am I talking to you?  You are marginalized, screaming at the TV, shaking your fist.

You don't matter.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You listen to Chris Mathews way too much.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 8, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I hated the old one, also - it was way too slow.  But they certainly didn't improve it.  Now it takes extra clicks to get a photo link.
> 
> And it's still slow.



Ok I'm at 6 mouse clicks including to save the IMG Code. 

Bow choo?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 26, 2013)

Well they've forced the new version now. 
Not bad, when the site isn't lagging.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 6, 2013)

Marked improvement in speed. 
Still too many mouse clicks.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 6, 2013)

I miss the old photo editing interface...I can't seem to do nearly as much with the new one AND it is more difficult to use...plus it is less intuitive...IMO.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2013)

I use tinypic...which is also photobucket but has its own different style. Easy to use, fast, and handy for all my pics.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, and I do all my photo editing, resizing, etc with paintshoppro6.


----------

